# Knife at the top of your list...what is it?



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 21, 2012)

So, its almost that time again for me...that wonderful time when you get to click that "checkout" button on a shinny new knife. 

As I am looking around trying to decide which knife- out of the many that I am eying- I will pick up this time around, It got me wondering...what knife is at the top of your guys' list? Which knife is the "next one" for you?


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine list Toppers are custom made metallurgical oddities that have no practical value. . After that iwouldsay a Geshin long petty from JKI.

-AJ


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 to the Geshin line.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 21, 2012)

When it comes to off the shelf knives, I've been eying this  Kochi knife for a while.


----------



## Iceman91 (Mar 21, 2012)

A Shigefusa gyuto is at the top of my list.


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yah, a kochi is definitely in the running for my next purchase.

A Shigefusa gyuto is at the top of mine as well, but finding one is the problem...


----------



## cnochef (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been on Kramer's list for a while now, still wanting one of his but not splurging for Damascus.

I love Shigefusa, but my knives aren't drawer queens and the reactivity of his knives concerns me.


----------



## obtuse (Mar 21, 2012)

Gesshin ginga very happy with mine


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 21, 2012)

obtuse said:


> Gesshin ginga very happy with mine



Ditto. A suji from them may be next. (From JKI, natch.) :thumbsup:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 21, 2012)

Just got my 240 Shig gyuto and it is off to Marko right away for a rehandle.

Next will either be a Catchside, Rader or Pierre custom. Need to save up a while though.


----------



## heldentenor (Mar 21, 2012)

Over the next couple of years, I plan to acquire: 

Konosuke HD 120 mm petty 
Konosuke Fujiyama 240 mm gyuto
A mirror-finished, ebony handled 210 mm mioroshi deba in either Ginsanko or Blue #2 (to use, but also because I have coveted both theory's and citizensnips's since seeing them here)


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 21, 2012)

Next knife I wanted something smaller. So many forum people suggested a petty no shorter than 180-210...but its relatively hard to find petties or sujis in that size. IF they are so popular with people, how come it is so hard to find? Petties are easily found 150 and less, but people here say they are useless..what gives?

Anyways, i was planning on getting a Suisin petty in that size (always wanted a suisin) but think I will need to save some money. I am thinking about getting a 210 carbonext gyuto, since i always wanted to try carbonext anyways. This knife will be used as kind of a "line knife".


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 21, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> Just got my 240 Shig gyuto and it is off to Marko right away for a rehandle.
> 
> Next will either be a Catchside, Rader or Pierre custom. Need to save up a while though.



Mind me asking where you got your shig from/how long you had to wait?

The only place I can seem to find them is at aframes...and it's a year plus wait


----------



## JBroida (Mar 21, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Next knife I wanted something smaller. So many forum people suggested a petty no shorter than 180-210...but its relatively hard to find petties or sujis in that size. IF they are so popular with people, how come it is so hard to find? Petties are easily found 150 and less, but people here say they are useless..what gives?
> 
> Anyways, i was planning on getting a Suisin petty in that size (always wanted a suisin) but think I will need to save some money. I am thinking about getting a 210 carbonext gyuto, since i always wanted to try carbonext anyways. This knife will be used as kind of a "line knife".



180mm-210mm pettys arent really popular in japan... only here, as they work well in western kitchens (especially pro kitchens). Therefore, most japanese makers dont make them. All of the ones we have, we had to have made for us. Hiromoto also had some. That was what started this whole craze for me a few years back... it was before i had started using deba, and i was breaking down a lot of flat fish. The 210mm size seemed like it would be awesome for that. Then i quickly saw how well it worked as a line knife too. It was all downhill from there


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 21, 2012)

For a readily available knife probably Kochi 240. For custom Marko / Martell / Randy, in no particular order.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 21, 2012)

Got a handful of 240-255mm gyutos and a few 150mm petties. Already have something in the works @ 180mm. Thinking along the lines of a 210mm petty, or possibly a 270 gyuto. The petty would be stainless, as my wife would use it a lot (and she's not very good about rinsing/ wiping off the knives in a timely manner), and probably some dinner guests. The 270 gyuto would be carbon or san mai w/ carbon core. No particular makers in mind right now, but 210mm would likely be a custom and the 270 a japanese or mid-tech.

Of course both Marko and Mario really have my attention right now, but with their current commitments/ development I'm guessing I won't have a chance for 1-2 years.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 21, 2012)

A deba, a Marko custom, heiji suji, and a custom petty.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 21, 2012)

Surprisingly, there isn't anything that is really screaming out to me. If I get a new knife, it'll likely be one of my boy Pierre's. However, I'm more interested in knives that are used outside of the kitchen at the moment. I have more knives than I'll ever need, and I'm working on my grinding, taking tips/steel/help from guys like Pierre and another great guy named Adam Marr. Remember him?
I should also mention that I marvel at the work Randy is doing lately, and Marko's stuff looks dangerously good.


----------



## Zach (Mar 21, 2012)

Gesshin Heiji. can't wait to see what Jon is going to post soon....


----------



## kazeryu (Mar 21, 2012)

Considering a watanabe mukimono.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 21, 2012)

jmfreeman35 said:


> Mind me asking where you got your shig from/how long you had to wait?
> 
> The only place I can seem to find them is at aframes...and it's a year plus wait



I got mine from Japan Woodworker. They do keep some knives in stock but I recently called over there to review the inventory with the salesperson because I was hoping they might have a deba. All they have in stock at this point are sashimi knives from 9" to 14". 

I would talk to Maksim, it seems he is starting to deal with Master Tokifusa Iizuka. I would expect a long wait through whoever you go through though.


----------



## shankster (Mar 21, 2012)

cnochef said:


> I've been on Kramer's list for a while now, still wanting one of his but not splurging for Damascus.
> 
> I love Shigefusa, but my knives aren't drawer queens and the reactivity of his knives concerns me.



Kramer had a couple "custom-ready made" knives for sale the other day...kinda spendy though.


----------



## JKerr (Mar 21, 2012)

A deba is top of my list right now, as for which, dunno yet. Probably Suisin or Sugimoto. Not sure about the long run, maybe an usuba from Suisin's dreamcraft line?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 21, 2012)

Not custom? I really want a Takeda Gyuto. Maybe a 210 and use it at home. It just cuts so well.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 21, 2012)

Devin Thomas damascus wa-gyuto:







http://www.epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=89764&photo=1&size=n

Rick


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 21, 2012)

I am with Lefty, there is not much that looks like an immediate purchase. On a few lists, but for the most part taking interest into restoring some vintage knives and tools.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 21, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Devin Thomas damascus wa-gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not a knife. That's a friggin' icon! :notworthy:


----------



## ecchef (Mar 21, 2012)

If I had a list, the top spot would go to a Marko gyuto around 225mm.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd like a shig, and something from Dave, Marko, and a Carter. List and knife budget don't really seem to mesh very well at the moment.


----------



## jm2hill (Mar 21, 2012)

From a custom. DT. From a "regular" maker, shigefusa 240 gyuto.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 21, 2012)

If I had an unlimited budget, the list would probably be 'one of each'... Within my budget, I am still thinking about the Watanabe kaibou. 

Stefan


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 21, 2012)

Back a few mo. ago I would def. had said Kramer. He is still on the list, but I would rather have some of the makers here first. Right now I am thinking of getting one of Dave's pre order knives.
http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/Dave-Martell-Knives-s/126.htm
But that will be in some time. I have no really grand top of list, just what can I get and how long will it take to get there.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 21, 2012)

I Think a more showy Custom piece from Pierre or Dave would be killer.


----------



## mattrud (Mar 21, 2012)

To get the knives from the people I am on a wait-list for (no pressure guys, I am patient) that's it. But those are some big name guys. Plus I already have my bat mobile aka my kramer.


----------



## mattrud (Mar 21, 2012)

I think the Kochi is a great buy. I was using Jon's the other day. I thought it cost a certain amount but when I saw how much he sold it for I thought it was honestly a good value. Seriously out performs the Moritaka (honestly you cant compare the two) and takeda's can be inconsistent/not something I would use day to day in a pro kitchen, I could easily do it with a kochi. Very nice Knife.


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm just starting to replace my German, French, Brazilian and Chinese hardware with good (or even better) Japanese blades. I need utility over frivolity or looks. A shironiko petty would probably be the wisest choice for me, but I'd also like to expand my skill set. My big gyuto can do 90% of what a nakiri could, and a petty could handle almost anything I'd use a honesuki for. My German slicer will hang around for a while to take care of some chores, so a nice suji is later on. I also think the gyuto can do a lot of fish duties as I learn more about sushi prep.

All that said, I want an usuba.


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 21, 2012)

Any reason I shouldn't want a kooky A-type?


----------



## Lefty (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm with you on the a-type! I wish I could find a left handed one to trade my Nogent for.


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 21, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Devin Thomas damascus wa-gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had no Idea you could forge weld PM steels.I guess the top of my list would be a billet of chevron pattern PM steel to make my own knife with.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 21, 2012)

Rodrigue wa gyuto 270mm being made. Devin Thomas on my wish list in feather Damascus. Randy makes some beautiful knives too.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 21, 2012)

I had no idea you could make 3v/cpm154 dammy either. That is some insanely different wear characteristics, esp if it's 61+. Wonder if he was going for the self-sharpening thing with that one.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm twisting Marko's arm to make me a gyuto and petty, _and_ to secure me a cleaver from Devin. Once I have these things, I should be content for a good long while.

If I had to choose something off the shelf right now? Probably a Takeda gyuto.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 21, 2012)

Gesshin Hide 195mm Deba in blue #1 may be next for me.


----------



## racineboxer (Mar 21, 2012)

Devin T


----------



## mpukas (Mar 22, 2012)

Zach said:


> Gesshin Heiji. can't wait to see what Jon is going to post soon....



+1 to that... Jon's new sneak-peak is at the top of my list!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2012)

I think a Gesshin Ginga 270mm shironi gyuto is at the top of my list, maybe next week. Then a 240 and 300 yanagiba, 300 sujihiki, 210 petty, maybe a hankotsu, this list could probably be fairly long. 

The top of my impractical list is a Doi Itsuo/Keiji matched pair.


----------



## JKerr (Mar 22, 2012)

Scratch what I said before actually. I'd be very keen to try out some of those Jin knives that Jon carries, maybe further down the line or after I sell some stuff :knife:


----------



## G-rat (Mar 22, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Gesshin Hide 195mm Deba in blue #1 may be next for me.



Ohh man you and me both buddy. Want before salmon fishing trip my dad is generously taking me on...


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Mar 22, 2012)

With unlimited funds, I'd say a Michael Rader custom. Seeing as that whole unlimited part is a bit of an issue though, my current mood is for a nakiri, so the bigger question is save up for a Heiji or indulge sooner and pick up something cheaper like a Yoshihiro or Zakuri.


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 22, 2012)

mattrud said:


> I think the Kochi is a great buy. I was using Jon's the other day. I thought it cost a certain amount but when I saw how much he sold it for I thought it was honestly a good value. Seriously out performs the Moritaka (honestly you cant compare the two) and takeda's can be inconsistent/not something I would use day to day in a pro kitchen, I could easily do it with a kochi. Very nice Knife.



I just got one of those Moritaka french gyutos from Mark the other week, and i must say, Im not all that impressed. I've been very interested in a Kochi for a little while now, and if I end up getting a gyuto this time around it will most likely be one...or a Ikkanshi Tadatsuna. 

But I really want to pick up a single bevel, so I might have to go a yanagiba...oh decisions, decisions


JKerr said:


> Scratch what I said before actually. I'd be very keen to try out some of those Jin knives that Jon carries, maybe further down the line or after I sell some stuff :knife:



I'd love to get my hands on one of those Jins as well, but with a $1000 price tag I dont see that happening anytime soon


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 22, 2012)

A lot of interesting responses...keep them coming!


----------



## Ontravelling (Mar 22, 2012)

I need a parer, and I think I'm going for the Suisin Inox Western. After that I'm thinking of these pretty hard right now...

1. 210 Suisin Inox Honyaki Deba
2. 270 Gengetsu Gyuto


----------



## Vladimir (Mar 22, 2012)

I enjoyed Takeda, Konosuke HD, Tanaka VG and Blue, Hattori hd, Shgefusa, Devin Thomas , Carter
I like Shige and DT, the are equally
Perhaps I am missing Masamoto KS full of happiness :happy1:


----------



## MadMel (Mar 22, 2012)

300 suji. Heiji or DT


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 22, 2012)

The shop owners in Tokyo (and I imagine in NYC, SoCal and everywhere else) let you take as much time as you need, handling every knife you want to handle, until you are so confused that you just buy the prettiest, most expensive thing in the shop. 

I will go to Kappabashi in a couple of weeks with my mind made up to play with a Kono HD petty and suji, an A-type petty, suji and honesuki, and any number of white-2 nakiris and usubas. And I'll probably come home with something else.


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 22, 2012)

Mario gyuto is only thing I've had my eye on lately.

also want a yanagi and deba to mess around with.


----------



## mattrud (Mar 22, 2012)

jmfreeman35 said:


> I just got one of those Moritaka french gyutos from Mark the other week, and i must say, Im not all that impressed. I've been very interested in a Kochi for a little while now, and if I end up getting a gyuto this time around it will most likely be one...or a Ikkanshi Tadatsuna.
> 
> But I really want to pick up a single bevel, so I might have to go a yanagiba...oh decisions, decisions
> 
> ...



it is always good to get to try it out even if you end up not liking it. you can always sell it. If I were to get a yanagi I would go for the densho line Jon carries, it is not fancy. But they perform great. Flattest factory bevel I have ever seen. But I almost never use a yanagi so whats the point for me.


----------



## kazeryu (Mar 22, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Devin Thomas damascus wa-gyuto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:drool:


----------



## Michael Rader (Mar 22, 2012)

+1 on the DT wa-gyuto above. I've got to say that Devin Thomas is probably one of the best custom kitchen knife artist/makers out there. I'd buy that and I don't buy knives anymore.

~M


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 22, 2012)

Michael Rader said:


> +1 on the DT wa-gyuto above. I've got to say that Devin Thomas is probably one of the best custom kitchen knife artist/makers out there. I'd buy that and I don't buy knives anymore.
> 
> ~M



Well, you guys could always trade something...


----------



## tk59 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gengetsu or Kochi...
and maybe another Devin....
or a Rottman...
and a Marko...
and a Rader...
and maybe another Heiji...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a Shige, Takeda, a Dave, some Devins, two HHHs, a Rader, a Pierre, a Del, and waiting on orders from Marko, Carter and Bill. So what's left? Some single bevels, as the two I have are very meh. Not sure what order I would pick those up in, but perhaps mioroshi deba, kamagata usuba and then a yanagi. As for double bevels, I can never have too many gyutos and a Kochi or Gengetsu from Jon interest me. Custom wise, I will always be open to more Devins; as for makers new to me, the Rottman I tried was great and Mario's work looks killer too.

So the short answer is...I don't know. A bunch of stuff I guess.


----------



## jmfreeman35 (Mar 22, 2012)

mattrud said:


> it is always good to get to try it out even if you end up not liking it. you can always sell it. If I were to get a yanagi I would go for the densho line Jon carries, it is not fancy. But they perform great. Flattest factory bevel I have ever seen. But I almost never use a yanagi so whats the point for me.



Yah, it was nice trying it. I will probably end up holding on to it, I don't not like it enough to sell it (maybe once my collection gets a little bigger). I don't really need a yanagi either. Would mostly use it to break down whole sides of fish, and some light veg prep. But I figure it'd be something to fun to play around with


----------



## Craig (Mar 22, 2012)

I got my Shig Gyuto last year, with a Marko handle. The next three, all of which I should be on a waiting list for:

Rader petty
Burke Suji
DT Nakiri
Pierre Fillet

And then I'm done. I have specific wants for all of them, but I'm hoping to have them all done in 2012.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 22, 2012)

Craig said:


> And then I'm done. I have specific wants for all of them, but I'm hoping to have them all done in 2012.



That's it? A Rader, Burke, Thomas, and Rodrigue by the end of the year?


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a beautiful 9 1/2" Demascus Gyuto. This would be a dream knife for me! I'll repost with the final bid if you want.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> This is a beautiful 9 1/2" Demascus Gyuto. This would be a dream knife for me! I'll repost with the final bid if you want.



Different profile than usual. Nice.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> I'll repost with the final bid if you want.



Sure. I'm curious to know what it ends up going for. Good looking knife.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2012)

Right now it is at $7,250. 

This beautiful knife being auctioned is the sister knife to one ordered by the Chef de Cuisine at a popular restaurant in New York City. The steel for this 9.5" Gyuto is a 400 Layer Damascus Chevron pattern, hardened and tempered to 61-62 Rockwell. The handle is right-handed, Meiji style Box Elder with a Blackwood spacer. A hardwood knife sheath with a Mammoth Ivory pin is included.


----------



## mattrud (Mar 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> This is a beautiful 9 1/2" Demascus Gyuto. This would be a dream knife for me! I'll repost with the final bid if you want.



thats my knife's brother. seriously it is, Bob made two. good luck to the bidders


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> Right now it is at $7,250.
> 
> This beautiful knife being auctioned is the sister knife to one ordered by the Chef de Cuisine at a popular restaurant in New York City. The steel for this 9.5" Gyuto is a 400 Layer Damascus Chevron pattern, hardened and tempered to 61-62 Rockwell. The handle is right-handed, Meiji style Box Elder with a Blackwood spacer. A hardwood knife sheath with a Mammoth Ivory pin is included.



I thought that this was outrageously expensive until I read that the auction included a wooden saya and mammoth Ivory pin...now it just a plain bargain!


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is the sister knife featured in Lucky Peach Magazine. Auction ends at 5:30 PST if anyone wants to buy it. :biggrin: When I get home from work around 6:00 I'll post the final bid if nobody else has already.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> I thought that this was outrageously expensive until I read that the auction included a wooden saya and mammoth Ivory pin...now it just a plain bargain!



Yeah, I was thinking the same thing until I read that shipping is included.  

By the way, I also read on Kramer's auction site that he donates 10% to charity... hard to hate a guy that talented, fortunate, lucky(product of hard work), and charitable. Don't know him or have any affiliation with him but, I like what I know about him.


----------



## Craig (Mar 22, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> That's it? A Rader, Burke, Thomas, and Rodrigue by the end of the year?



I suppose it's possible my name comes up on Kramer's waiting list too, but I don't want to push my luck.

Does it help if I tell you the only one that I don't want damascus on is the Rodrigue?


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, the bidding is officially way out of my idea of a reasonable price for a kitchen knife... $9,100.00. Only 3hrs 20min left to bid... don't miss your chance.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> Ok, the bidding is officially way out of my idea of a reasonable price for a kitchen knife... $9,100.00. Only 3hrs 20min left to bid... don't miss your chance.



I bet it goes over 20k. It really is a beautiful knife, but that's insane.


----------



## mattrud (Mar 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> Ok, the bidding is officially way out of my idea of a reasonable price for a kitchen knife... $9,100.00. Only 3hrs 20min left to bid... don't miss your chance.



na I am good


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 22, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> I bet it goes over 20k. It really is a beautiful knife, but that's insane.



His last auction had 2 knives a cutting board that ended up to 28k if I remember right. A week later there was a Kramer on ebay for 8k that didn't sell until it went below 5k a few mo. later.

Its at 11,200 for the next bid atm. love watching bidding wars.


----------



## skewed (Mar 22, 2012)

I really should replace my inexpensive suji with a higher quality knife but I am not sure what I am wanting (thin, thicker. shorter, longer?...). So I am wanting another nice gyuto. SS clad carbon blades are holding my interest right now. Only aware of a few: Carter, Hiromoto AS and the new Gengetsu. I can only find Hiromoto's in stock so that might have to do until I can get my hands on a nicer one (chance to try out a 300mm).

The Kochi knives look quite nice too!


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 22, 2012)

skewed said:


> I really should replace my inexpensive suji with a higher quality knife but I am not sure what I am wanting (thin, thicker. shorter, longer?...). So I am wanting another nice gyuto. SS clad carbon blades are holding my interest right now. Only aware of a few: Carter, Hiromoto AS and the new Gengetsu. I can only find Hiromoto's in stock so that might have to do until I can get my hands on a nicer one (chance to try out a 300mm).
> 
> The Kochi knives look quite nice too!



Don't Forget Devin Thomas...


----------



## sel1k1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Custom Yoshikane sujihiki 270 - 300(pending Dr. Naka's return), Takeda Gyuto 240 and/or Asai AS Gyuto 240. Although after seeing the abuse Kikuoichi can take I might go with one soon. Man, Kramer's knives are rediculous at auction.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok, the final bid went off at $15,400. Makes you think.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> Ok, the final bid went off at $15,400. Makes you think.



There are a lot of people with a lot of money in this world. That's amazing.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes it does, his knives are no longer desirable, are they?


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 22, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Well, you guys could always trade something...


Seriously. I'd give my left something for a chance (and the ability) to get a Rader, DT, Burke, Martell, Rodrigue or almost any other custom.


----------



## Rick (Mar 23, 2012)

mattrud said:


> thats my knife's brother. seriously it is, Bob made two. good luck to the bidders



Hi Mattrud,

I read on Bob Kramer's site that he had made another knife. This is such a great story and here it is from the auction site:

"As Bob does his best to meet a given timeline, and a niggling voice urged him to re-check the knife when it was in transit, he chose to make a second knife that met his exacting standards and also met the delivery date - and brought back the first knife mid transit. Upon re-inspection of that first knife, he found that it was in fact perfect. And now it can be yours."

You are correct, you are looking at your knife. That is the one he sent to you. But, he got cold feet and made you a second because, he felt something didn't feel right about your knife. He had it returned and sent you a second one. The one you see on the auction is your first knife. Someone is going to get the knife you designed and commissioned Bob to make! Great story. 

I bet you love your knife,

Rick


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 23, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> His last auction had 2 knives a cutting board that ended up to 28k if I remember right. .



No, that one went for $51,200.

Seriously.

:bigeek::bigeek::bigeek::bigeek::bigeek:


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 23, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> No, that one went for $51,200.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> :bigeek::bigeek::bigeek::bigeek::bigeek:



IIRC the board wasn't even made by him.


----------



## SameGuy (Mar 23, 2012)

That's bonkers.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 23, 2012)

Rick said:


> Hi Mattrud,
> 
> I read on Bob Kramer's site that he had made another knife. This is such a great story and here it is from the auction site:
> 
> ...



Oh don't worry, Matt knew this story already.

He's been sitting on this one for awhile, almost a year. I wonder why?


----------



## Tristan (Mar 23, 2012)

Hmm, michael radar feather gyuto, seagull dammy scimitar, Burke san mai, Marko D handled gyuto using DT chevron dammy, rodrigue steak knife set, a dammy spoon.

Would love all that... but only found money for around half those projects. Gotta leave some money to pay the rent. Sigh.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm a simple guy who absolutely loves the craftsmanship of Shigefusa knives. My Shigefusa gyuto is the closest thing to perfection that I own and would love more. Bling is cool but there's something so elegant and beautiful about Shegefusa Kasumi knives.


----------



## barramonday (Mar 23, 2012)

Suji for me , kono hd or suisin honyaki 300mm.

Agree with Pete about the shig kasumi , my gyuto has an innate beauty that's hard to quantify.


----------



## jaybett (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm more interested in exploring different styles of knives. For lack of a better term, the carving style knives, a long flat edge with a rounded tip, that are being used by Japanese fish mongers in some videos. I wonder how well they would work with other proteins? A extra long suji, 360mm or so. After watching videos of Japanese butchers using a garasuki, I've been curious about that knife. 

Jay


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 28, 2012)

I want a custom made pearlitic Damascus chef knife, an homage to earlier days. Just because. 

-AJ


----------

